# Fox und RockShox Service in Koeln/Umgebung?



## Jarlsberg (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab ne Rockshox Pike und nen Fox Float Daempfer die mal dringend einen Service benoetigen. 
Weiss jemand, ob is in Koeln oder Umgebung einen Haendler gibt, der das beides machen kann? Wuerde wenn moeglich gerne Postversand vermeiden!

Danke und Gruss,

Jarlsberg


----------



## zuki (30. Januar 2011)

Fox würde ich hier einschicken:

http://www.toxoholics.de/www.toxoholics.de/FOX_RACING_SHOX_SERVICE.html

Und die Rock Shox kannst Du auf der Bonner Straße warten lassen. Einfach vorher anrufen, die sind ziemlich kompetent.

http://www.bike-perfect.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jarlsberg (30. Januar 2011)

Danke fuer die Tips, den Daempfer per Post schicken geht ja noch, ist nur mit Gabel immer so umstaendlich!


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Februar 2011)

Finde eigentlich Dämpfer aus-/einbauen umständlicher als bei der Gabel. Und Versand über GLS/Hermes ist nicht so teuer.
Die Jungs von der Bike Arena machen imho den kleinen Foxservice selbst.
bike-area-cologne.com


----------



## Trekki (22. März 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Fox würde ich hier einschicken:
> 
> http://www.toxoholics.de/www.toxoholics.de/FOX_RACING_SHOX_SERVICE.html



... aber nur wenn Du viel Zeit hast. Ich habe den Ratschlag befolgt und heute sind Gabel+Dämper zurück gekommen. Also ca. 6 Wochen. In der Hochsaison wird es wohl länger dauern.

-trekki


----------



## Jarlsberg (22. März 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> ... aber nur wenn Du viel Zeit hast. Ich habe den Ratschlag befolgt und heute sind Gabel+Dämper zurück gekommen. Also ca. 6 Wochen. In der Hochsaison wird es wohl länger dauern.
> 
> -trekki



Danke für den hinweis, ich habe gerade die gleiche erfahrung gemacht, schnell ist was anderes!!


----------



## zuki (22. März 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> ... aber nur wenn Du viel Zeit hast. Ich habe den Ratschlag befolgt und heute sind Gabel+Dämper zurück gekommen. Also ca. 6 Wochen. In der Hochsaison wird es wohl länger dauern.
> 
> -trekki



Das ist allerdings sehr Schei..e. Tut mir leid wegen des schlechten Tipps.


----------



## Jarlsberg (22. März 2011)

Kein Problem, ich hab den Daempfer auch noch nicht ausprobieren koennen, vielleicht war es das Warten ja wert! ;-)


----------

